# Audio Control 3XS PCB



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

So I opened my recently acquired Audio Control 3xs. First thing I saw was that it looked like something was spilled all over the board. I know what a leaky cap looks like, and I know what a spill looks like. But I don't have enough experience to know what this is. 

You may be able to see a bit from the pic. If you can, it's like that all over the board. I guess my question is: is this normal? Nothing is burnt or anything. I do know that it sat in a box over the last ten years. Any insight would be appreciated.

















If you need more pics, I'll be happy to add them.


----------



## rodburner (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a couple EQT's and a couple x-over's that have been sitting in my garage for 10 years. I'll crack them open this weekend and look for staining. Will it come off with contact cleaner? Does it still function?


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a plug on the way, but I don't have any reason to believe it doesn't. I haven't tried taking anything off yet. Somebody told me to use nail polish remover. I'm worried about that being too much for the board though. I've read mixed review on isopropyl alcohol. Contact cleaner, you say? I'm willing to try anything that isn't too rough on the board.

I also have a 4xs from the same era. Other than looking strange, (like a topographical map) that board is spotless. I'll look into contact cleaner. Thanks.

Good to see someone else from Wa. State!


----------

